# Flaring Pics- FINALLY!



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

i finally got a pic of both of my boys flaring! ive made countless failed attempts at frantically getting over to the tank in time to get a picture of them flaring... well today i was taking some pics and they got mad at each other while begging for my attention. i FINALLY had my opportunity and snapped a few pics... of course i had to share... anyway here they are

bart









bart









schneider









schneider- this pics really blurry but i assure you, hes very intimidating and very scary









and one of both of them... theyre not really flaring here but i wanted to share it









pouty faces



















feel free to post your pics. i love to see them


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

=O
Love them!!!!

To continue with the flaring theme:

Flagg









Pickle









King









Alpine Ice (just got him yesterday so Im giving him time to calm down, but had to share him anyways)









Finn (he is acually flaring)











Thats all I have pictures of flaring right now.... lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL cute fish!! Lakitu flares at every little thing (pens, fingers, camera, his reflection, bubbles) he's such a show off:roll:
The last pic here is him "streamlining" down the side of the tank, which he does while "dancing" for me


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Your Bart looks like my Venom, but if my Venom had a little longer fins. (WalMart rescue, I'm working on it )

Flare pics? I got an awesome one of my Jazz! He's become a tail biter recently {I didn't know that's what it was for sure, then my bf asked if it was normal for fish to chase their tails D: But it's a bit longer than this now; I upgraded his tank  }


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Did someone say flaring pics? This is my favorite from my blue CT Ross


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

omg that pic is AWESOME! wish my boys would let me get one like that! hes gorgeous mjoy79


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah he's normally MR. Wiggle butt so I got pretty lucky on that pic


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ack! i need to fix my camera. Scout really fits his namesake when he flares. he zooooms about his tank! <3


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful flaring pictures!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Pctures of my two "ton up" guys, Finn and Hercules

Finn had HORRIBLE finrot when got him, leavig him with NO fins, his fins ar cming in BEAUTIFUL... he is SUPPOCED to be a CT... (he was zipping around, lol)











Hercules was put in a cup wih anothr betta (King) and was torn up badly, his fins look AMAZING compared to when I first got him...










and both of them flaring at each other..










(they are SO bad, lol)


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

theyre so scary and intimidating! lol


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, I know!
thats wha I keep telling them!!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

just remember you asked for it lol

Barney
Benny with Melvin flaring at him
Cedric
Charz
Willy
Jack
Louie
Mushu
Pippin 
Sheldon
Spongebob 
spongebob
Teddy bear
Won won
* A second pic of pippin*
*Pippin and Spongebob face off*

View attachment 35600


View attachment 35601


View attachment 35602


View attachment 35603


View attachment 35604


View attachment 35605


View attachment 35606


View attachment 35607


View attachment 35608


View attachment 35610


View attachment 35611


View attachment 35612


View attachment 35613


View attachment 35614


View attachment 35615


View attachment 35616



*Havent got flare pics of Fredric, nero


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

since we're showing off our bettas flaring, i thought i'd jump the bandwagon and take a few pics of my baby halfmoon trying to intimidate his reflection:






























keeping in mind this guy is smaller than two dimes beside each other.


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

Abby- theyre all beautiful!! but i am in LOVE with Jack!! :-D

hmckin20- he is very cute! but very scary... lol


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

All of these pics are adorable yet quite scary! lol!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Can you imagine if they formed a mad betta army?! LOL


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have got a couple to share too. Mine will flare at everything and anything and he hates the camera! lol And he also hates the "green fish" in there with him  Seems that now I don't have to squat there with a mirror, just drop the fish in and let him exercise for a few minutes...easy peasy lol 

The first photo is "Face Off"
The second photo is "Get that camera off my face!"


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Earthworm those are stunning shots.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Relaxed and half flare....:lol:











full body thumbnail


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

This was my CT Betta the first time he was put in a divided tank with another Betta. He was very mad.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

NCPanthersgurl said:


> Earthworm those are stunning shots.


Thanks, NCPG! and thanks to my camera too. I was lucky to get a clear shot cuz he was just hovering there accessing his odds :-D Otherwise, with only the camera, I don't get anything else except with him staring and flaring at the camera.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Ula flaring AT the camera! ...He flares to much...


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dozzem, love that shot! awesome color!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

earthworm88 said:


> Dozzem, love that shot! awesome color!


He is really just black and white X3 He was getting so mad at the flash lol, he got a good 'word' with the cam, what a silly boy~


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

these are all great pictures guys and gurls!


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dozzem- your boy Ula is absolutely stunning! i LOVE his colors!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! What pretty pictures!!


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

nice pics, heres my wife's video of our senshi flaring at himself.. he starts striking at 0:30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFTzKtdZIvY


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

ALS1104 said:


> Dozzem- your boy Ula is absolutely stunning! i LOVE his colors!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> nice pics, heres my wife's video of our senshi flaring at himself.. he starts striking at 0:30
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFTzKtdZIvY


Pretty boy! :3 He is very pretty and healthy!


----------



## Fishmar (Aug 29, 2011)

*Bryon*



Great pictures


----------



## trumpet4life375 (Jun 8, 2011)

the first 2 is my male Hercules  and the last ones are all 5 of my female bettas in their community: Alli (cellophane) Khloe (purple w/ red stripes) Flo (really big red one, lol) Chelsea (small red one) and Jazzy (blue/black/purple..the smallest female in the bunch) i hope you like them


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

*prince*

my little guy


----------



## hhchun (Aug 31, 2011)

I just got my betta 2 days ago and sat with a camera ready in my hand and finally got a picture! Don't have a name for the little buddy yet, have to see his personality first. :-D


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

hes beautiful!:-D


----------



## hhchun (Aug 31, 2011)

missm83 said:


> hes beautiful!:-D


Thanks! I love your betta's fins (and your aquarium decor. in the bottom right, haha)


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice fishes!


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

This is my Salsa flaring at his reflection. He also flares at my fingers.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice fish everyone =)
So hard to get a pic of my boys flaring.. one only does every so often, and Xander moves too fast to get a decent pic, and another doesn't stay flared for long.
Here are Xander, Spyro and No Name - sorry for quality of pictures.. and No Name's lack of flaring.. well, he sorta is.. he prefers to swim to the middle and blow a few bubbles whenever he sees a mirror or the female in the next tank comes within view.


----------

